# New Sex Board Game



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun.OK first you make on a piece of cardboard a round pie- shape circle with 6 different parts and in ea part you put a place you what to have sex in your house.Like office,Bathroom,Garage,Kitchen,Standing up.You put the little arrow that you spin on it.This is a couples project.The way the game works is ea person gets to spin once.Then you do the deed. And then the OP gets to spin next time.And the rules are The other person gets to say when it happens and the op spins the card.
Not sure how this game is going to work in a HD-LD relationship But it could be fun.Any Ideas We need to make it FUN


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"When hell freezes over" can't be an acceptable "when" response.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Everybody comes here complaining about their sex life. I was thinking that we need to put some fun back in to it.Even if it is a dum old board game.
I bet I would of got more replys if the question was What would your OP say to this game.Then we would have some feed back???


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

In the study...with a rope...and a candlestick


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the idea of a sex board game, but this one sounds a bit too simplistic for me.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anything really beat Twister and a bottle of corn oil?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm liking the idea of a bucket list. My wife isn't keen on it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a great idea! Unfortunately, with kids in the house, matching the time and the place could take weeks!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> In the study...with a rope...and a candlestick


lol...thats kinda hot.


----------



## PleasePursue (May 6, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> "When hell freezes over" can't be an acceptable "when" response.





unbelievable said:


> In the study...with a rope...and a candlestick


You sir, crack me up almost every post you put. LOL:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I sent H an email with a picture of a suspiciously familiar looking scantily clad woman and requested he list some places in which to have sex, some new ones and some exciting repeat performances.

Mrs. Pink is one happy woman looking at his list. "Friday night kids, you're all going out, right!"


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Husband is off on Friday! Thanks for the idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I like the idea of a sex board game, but this one sounds a bit too simplistic for me.


Right. It's limited to the house. And should have something like Scrabble letters, where you have to think of something to do with the other person, that when spelled out contains at least all of the letters that you pull randomly.

Plus it should have a directional content...such as degrees of rotation of your bodies to each other, relative to compass heading.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

mablenc said:


> Husband is off on Friday! Thanks for the idea.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To add to it. Would be another spinner deal with a time zone on it like in 10 min.s 24 hours,Thursday mourning,Sat. at noon.
So one person spins the timer card and the other spins the place.Sounds like fun if you have a willing partner.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

coffee4me said:


> What are you going to do with the candlestick?


Light it and drop wax.


----------

